# SOLVED VEPro7 possible bug?



## Alex Mas (Apr 16, 2021)

SOLVED, the helpful staff at VSL have sorted this out for me. When modifying any output numbers in kontakt the "make this default configuration" box must be ticked, save project and the restart vepro. 
Then it is all good to go. 

Hello to all!
I have a problem with VePro7 and Cubase. It occurs in every single instance and midi plugin. Say I´m loading one kontakt instance loaded with 16 instruments. If the 16 instruments are going to default stereo 1&2 no problem. The problem is when I multiout in kontakt, equal the multiout in Vepro7 (all 16 channels are bussed to stereo 1&2 in Vepro) and reach channel 14. This outputs also to 15 (only in Vepro, Kontakt shows proper settings), resulting in a loss of volume. Not only this but channel 15 then outputs to 16 and 16 does not have a sopund becuase it goes to 20 (which is not open).
It really bothers me because it does not allow me to fully work on my templates and have to load less instruments on each kontakt.
Am I missing something? Sometimes it will occur with channel 6 to 7 but mainly 14 above. It drives me mad.
I´m attaching a screen shot with cubase , vepro, kontakt where everythings is perfectly labled and meters show the issue. Its a double monitor screen shot.
Appreciate any help!
Thanks,
Alex


----------

